# austin pigeon association



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

We are thinking of starting a pigeon group for breeders in austin texas. please let me know if you are a breeder and may be interested in helping start this group?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

You might have to range a bit further than Austin. There's a guy in San Antonio (you can find him by searching member list. Don't recall name right now.

I'm from San Antonio, live in Cologne, Germany, and would be interested in how your project develops. 

I rescue street pigeons.

Larry


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

I would be interested are we talking about a club for show birds or what?


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

YES. We are trying to see if there are any interested parties in the Austin area. Please bare with us as we begin on this venture.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am the other half of this idea here in Austin.

This will be a Austin based club. But we will welcome anyone from the Central Texas area. It will be a all breed club, much more fun. And the club will be geared toward showing. Heck if everything goes well maybe we will be hosting a show of our own here in Austin for all to come too some day.


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

I know several breeders in Georgetown and Round Rock that would be very interested in a club around Austin .Let me know what happens.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

loftkeeper10 said:


> I know several breeders in Georgetown and Round Rock that would be very interested in a club around Austin .Let me know what happens.


Thats great. Well keep yall posted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great idea guys .. I'm going to move this to the General Forum in the hope of more people seeing it. Good luck to you all in getting this going!

Terry


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the move.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

OK I have got a start to the club. This is a beginning web page for the club.
Here we will organize our first and later meetings. There is no meeting set up yet. I would like to have input from others that join and then set up our first meeting.
So If you are in the central Texas area this could be the place for you. I plan to have a meeting every month. And I have included a nice message board for us to talk and make plans. I see our first meeting happening in a month or two.

LINK: http://www.meetup.com/The-Austin-Central-Texas-all-breed-Pigeon-Club/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice job on the web page, Joe! I sure hope you can get something going! 

Terry


----------

